# What are your thoughts of an AKC registered 1yr old with floppy ears?



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

I am thinking about buying this pup from a local family. She seems very high energy and I think the floppy ears are cute but wonder if it would be a mistake to buy a 1yr old with floppy ears. I don't plan on breeding with her if I purchase but are there any genetic abnormalities that are associated with floppy ears?

Any thoughts on the pros & cons or advice would be great to hear!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

If you are not breeding or showing conformation there is absolutely nothing wrong with flop ears. Go check her out and let us know how it goes


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why are they re-homing her? I would ask for the vet records, trainer reports etc How old is she? Looks nice. Think before you leap as there can be hidden issues. Check her gaits. This can be tough in an adolescent though. AKC papers are nice to enter her in AKC events.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Who cares if she has floppy ears? A good dog is a good dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Floppy ears happen. It's usually genetic within those lines or could be an injury. If you aren't breeding and not doing conformation then it won't matter.

Is this from a breeder? Or a private home? You might want to have hips/elbows xrayed first OR you get insurance like healthy paws and wait a year to xray. Ask for vet records. Take her for a walk and see how she is in public, around dogs, kids, etc. How does she do interacting with you, a stranger, while walking. Will she take food from you? If not, that could be a sign of stress.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't know off hand of any medical issues associated with it (though I am not a vet). If you aren't breeding I would not give it a second thought. She is adorable! Looks like she has nice bone too.

I would ask the questions Wolfy proposed and the question Jax08 mentioned too. I've adopted dogs that have needed a lot of medical care before and I knew it signing up. It wasn't a deal breaker for me, but..I still like to know. Vet records, reason for rehoming, also ask to see the pedigree, to see if parents are rated for HD.

She looks like a sweetheart. Hope it works out for you both!


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

GSD's and their stand up ears are an endearing feature to me...

...so I'd pass. 

But I agree with the others that this may be the family dog of a lifetime.

A puppy that turned out to have floppy ears would have time to bond with me and I'd be totally acceptable but to buy an adult with floppy ears ...

...that's just not a kissable face to me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saintbob, that is at least honest. Floppy ears totally change the image of a GSD. For me it makes the GSD. Hence the frequent threads about floppy eared pups. We all have our standards. I am embarrassed to admit that I secretly agree with you and I don't like that part of me.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Why is it that people are so adamant and enamoured by erect ears? An honest contemplation. I also agree that they complete the look, but it’s not a deal breaker for me. Look at the lengths that people go through for other breeds that are born flop, to manipulate their ears via surgery and a significant amount of time spent posting. I know of people that will argue tooth and nail that they do it for menial benefits, but what it comes down to is they like the look and will put their pup through whatever is necessary to get it. I’ve even heard people say they would switch breeds if cropping was outlawed, which is astounding to me... every other wonderful feature of the dog isn’t enough? Sorry to go a bit off topic, OP good luck and be diligent! If she doesn’t work out, there will always be others.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

She is very spoiled as she has tons of toys, treats, good dog food but she runs around in the yard a lot so she is a little bit on the skinny side. Will her putting on more weight or a different type of food help her ears go up? Its not really a big deal but from what I have read there are several non-genetic causes and her ears might still go up. The rest of her looks pure GSD and I researched her AKC papers and her father and mother are from a very reputable breeder who charges 4x her asking price for new pups.

Again, saving a lot of money and ears not bothering me because I think they look cute is leaning me towards buying her. She gets along well with kids and other pets as well.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Do you have any other pictures? That one looks like she is sitting very awkwardly. I think I would like some guarantee in writing from the owners that you could get your money back if she didn't pass a vet exam, including hip x-rays.

As for ears, I think they give her extra character and make her look more unique. Like you, I think it makes her look cute.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

atomic said:


> Why is it that people are so adamant and enamoured by erect ears? An honest contemplation. I also agree that they complete the look, but it’s not a deal breaker for me. Look at the lengths that people go through for other breeds that are born flop, to manipulate their ears via surgery and a significant amount of time spent posting. I know of people that will argue tooth and nail that they do it for menial benefits, but what it comes down to is they like the look and will put their pup through whatever is necessary to get it. I’ve even heard people say they would switch breeds if cropping was outlawed, which is astounding to me... every other wonderful feature of the dog isn’t enough? Sorry to go a bit off topic, OP good luck and be diligent! If she doesn’t work out, there will always be others.


In countries where cropping is banned, the registrations of Dobies has gone down.....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pawsed said:


> Do you have any other pictures? That one looks like she is sitting very awkwardly. I think I would like some guarantee in writing from the owners that you could get your money back if she didn't pass a vet exam, including hip x-rays.


It can also look like she is about to scratch herself, shifting her weight.
I think you like her. Sometimes you have to take a chance in life.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! Floppy ears rock. Ironically, my Shelby is 70 some percent GSD, 17% coonhound and a touch rottie. Her ears did the entire GSD dance - up, down, ti-pi, Russian hat. She is almost 5 years old. Her ears are mostly down, but she can put them up, if she wants to. Sometimes one ear is up or the other. Sometimes both. I think her ears are extra large, from the coonhound, plus she has a plushy coat. They must be very heavy. Anyway, they suit her and I love her silly ears.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I love all dogs but I am not going to pay $1500 or more for a GSD with mutt ears. Just me. I LOVE erect GSD dogs. That said I had the best dog in my life that was a GSD mix with half floppy ears. But she was only $20. She was wonderful! If it doesn't matter to you don't let it stop you.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't have any more pictures I just happened take that one of her while she was sitting down for a treat because she was told to pose for a pic. She is looking up at someone giving her a treat. 

Her ears aren't totally floppy they are kind like wings. I asked if they are always down and was told mostly down but they showed me a picture of her with her ears up. I mentioned the reason might be that the ears are very heavy or big.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

100% theoretical the only think I could think of it potentially being would be a sign of weak cartilage. As cartilage is pretty important in other parts of the body weak cartilage could make them more prone to arthritis. However there are many reasons for floppy ears and that's just a random thought. Nothing related to any medical evidence in dogs. 

The only reason it even came to mind for me is because in cats the Scottish fold breed has a mutation weakening the cartilage in their body. This shows in the folded ears and is why you never breed two Scottish folds with folded ears together as two copies of the mutation causes significant issues in the cartilage of the body leading to significant issues and pain in the cat.
Overall though in dogs I don't think it would be anything like that. 

However and I don't know rehoming fee etc. I would not pay very much for her as she's a one year old dog that does not meet the breed standard. Unless she has any specialized training she's probably not considered very 'desirable' except for puppy millers/byb breeders looking for something to pump puppies out of. So meet her, see if you get along with her and like her and expect for her ears to probably stay down. 

Additionally and it could be a one off the way she'a sitting in that picture is a bit concerning. Not in all dogs but considering GSDs are prone to it odd ways of sitting can be a sign of hip dysplasia. Some dogs just like to sit funny especially as puppies but it is something to consider.

I personally wouldn't get this dog, but that's just me. If you meet her and like her then that'll be the best way to make your decision. Also make sure to ask about any behavioral issues. That's often the reason people are rehoming their 8 month-1 year old GSD. They're often bored, untrained, and destructive. Not always but it's ridiculously common to see. You say she seems high energy, is that something you like? If not think carefully about if you want to have a dog like that. She could have been excitable or she's just very high energy and you will have to live with that daily. If she's being rehomed due to high energy think carefully on if that's something that won't cause you to want to rehome her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I always ask, what is the real reason they are giving her up?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Kazel said:


> If you meet her and like her then that'll be the best way to make your decision. Also make sure to ask about any behavioral issues. That's often the reason people are rehoming their 8 month-1 year old GSD. They're often bored, untrained, and destructive. Not always but it's ridiculously common to see. You say she seems high energy, is that something you like? If not think carefully about if you want to have a dog like that. She could have been excitable or she's just very high energy and you will have to live with that daily. If she's being rehomed due to high energy think carefully on if that's something that won't cause you to want to rehome her.


Thanks for the reply.

I've met her and spent an hour with her. I have to go back for a second look on Saturday. That picture I took of her was her mid sitting down so it looks like she is scratching or something but is not. Her breeder based on the AKC papers are very reputable with pups in in the $1200 range, lots of positive reviews on Facebook, many people coming from 12hr+ drives away review their bought pups. 

Isn't the energy thing more about being a year old? Wouldn't she mellow out as she gets older? However all my time was spent in the backyard of the family with the dog. Can't really get a read on personality when you are playing around most of the time. She did go sit in the shade at some point. 

I did some basic tests to see how she was (good with children, not food aggressive, won't run away if left in the open, not aggressive). Her gait was very horse-like or at least how I imagine a horse would trot. I met the whole family and they just have too many pets. My guess is they bought the GSD and can't manage them all. 

What should I do or look for the second viewing? Do you think her ears will come up? I think it looks cute but the reason for my thread if it indicated something else.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you wait too long, someone else might scoop her up. That might be a consideration to make your decision.
Or, if you continue doubting, it might be time to listen to that inner voice.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

No. Her ears won't come up at that age.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Lauren Kelly said:


> She is very spoiled as she has tons of toys, treats, good dog food but she runs around in the yard a lot so she is a little bit on the skinny side. Will her putting on more weight or a different type of food help her ears go up? Its not really a big deal but from what I have read there are several non-genetic causes and her ears might still go up. The rest of her looks pure GSD and I researched her AKC papers and her father and mother are from a very reputable breeder who charges 4x her asking price for new pups.
> 
> Again, saving a lot of money and ears not bothering me because I think they look cute is leaning me towards buying her. She gets along well with kids and other pets as well.


At her age, those are probably just her ears and that is 100% fine if you just want a good dog. People invest in dogs with great pedigrees for a variety of reasons. Health, performance, temperament, and sometimes conformity and breeding. If you don't plan to do any breed surveys or breed a dog dont worry about the conformity and breeding aspects. This could be a great opportunity to get a great GSD with proper temperament. Spend some time with her and focus on assessing her personality, disposition, and livability. But to answer your direct question, if she is 1 her ears probably will remain as they are. It adds character one could say, but definitely would take her out of breed stock.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At a year old, she is what she is with respect to her ears. Think hard about it. That girl has the look of a dog that wants to please and work with her person. She deserves a great home. If floppy ears are something you really don't want, pass on her. Because if it is, you will be disappointed in her. And that could be heart-breaking.


----------



## Ululation (Aug 28, 2019)

I didn't understand why are they thinking to give up on her.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind advice.

I have to go see her again this evening. The only reason I wanted to make a second visit is to see whether or not she had warmed up to me. I told the owners I am very interested and they took down the online listing. They have too many pets + children and I don't think they can give her the time she needs exclusively. They paid roughly 4x her price when they got her as a puppy.

You can't tell from the picture but she is pretty big for a girl. They told me she weighs 65lbs and she could easily gain another 10. She is very long from nose to tail that is why she looks so skinny.

Tonight, I was planning on taking her for a short walk and sees how she is just sitting in a room watching TV. If you have any other advice it would be appreciated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

hey, OP, what is the update?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> hey, OP, what is the update?




Hi thanks for asking.

I made an update this morning but all my posts have to be approved since I'm new. I guess that person isn't logged in who approves.

So basically in a couple of hours I have to see her again. I'm leaning towards getting her because she come from a longtime breeder and I like her sable coat. She also has light brown eyes. She is around 65lbs but she is pretty big for a girl dog. She is very long from nose to tail. I think she could easily gain another 10lbs. 

Anyways, is there anything else you can tell me? Last time I played with her in the backyard but today I want to take her for a short walk and see how she acts just sitting around watching TV. 

Also I am going to ask more questions (they have vet records as well). Any questions I should ask? Final thoughts appreciated. For the record, personally, I think on female dogs that floppy ears look a bit more feminine so it doesn't bother me. My main concern was if that was indicative of anything worse like weak bones or something. 

Thanks


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you like the dog and the answers to your questions, get her. There are no guarantees with even the best bred pups. At least at this age it's what you see is what you get.
Now, even before you do get her, read up on the 14 day shut down to get her bonded to you instead of throwing the world at her.
Good luck! I am sure I am not the only one here waiting for the news that you took her home.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, does this "long time" breeder title his/her dogs? That's one thing I would like to see, especially if I were doing any sport. I'm thinking IGP/IPO/Schutzhund type working titles not "pretty in the breed ring" - because I would want to see a dog work. If they're AKC titles that would still indicate a commitment beyond health checks. 



So look at the health records, look at the performance/work record --- and I'd probably want to take the dog home regardless... 
Health records you want the hip/elbow score on both parents as a basic. For the performance work/records -- for me it would be to see that they had titled the parenr dogs and CGS does not count neither does a BH.


I am not sure what taking her on a walk, sitting watching TV is going to tell you. A good dog on a walk at 1 yo could help you schedule a chiropractor visit for yourself, tell you that right now you aren't nearly as interesting as "Look! a Squirrel!!" that dog message board, the dogs in that yard over there or the cat/deer/turtle.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> read up on the 14 day shut down


Thanks I would have done almost every single thing the 2 week shutdown says not to do. I'm really kinda nervous right now as I have to leave to potentially pick her up soon.


I think watching TV and sitting with her would tell me her activity base-levels rather than playing in a yard with her. Plus lying around watching TV is my natural-state.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Plus lying around watching TV is my natural-state.


 If that is true you might want to reconsider and get a retired Greyhound. (no joke)


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> If that is true you might want to reconsider and get a retired Greyhound. (no joke)



Actually, you brought a good question I should ask the owners. What do they typically do with their pets? As long as they don't go trail running with her or something I'm probably OK.

Should I give her a bath before bringing her in the house even though she has been treated with flea meds and is clean already? I'm just nervous about making her comfortable. I'm about to leave though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Actually, you brought a good question I should ask the owners. What do they typically do with their pets? As long as they don't go trail running with her or something I'm probably OK.


You won't be OK then. If the owners aren't doing anything besides keeping her in a small back yard, they shouldn't own her either and it doesn't make you a better owner because she will have the same life as she has now. Sorry. Owning a GSD requires a huge commitment or you and the dog end up miserable.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> If that is true you might want to reconsider and get a retired Greyhound. (no joke)



Yup, Greyhounds are incredible couch potatoes.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I guess its too late now to consider...

I just brought her home. She was quiet on the car ride home and right now is sniffing around the place. I brought all her toys and blankets. She is really big, I suspect she might grow some more definitely in weight.

Her Ears: Interestingly she started investigating my yard with her right ear straight up and her left ear half up. For the most part when she is alert her ears go up at the base and then go flat at the tips because her ears are kinda big.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Well I guess its too late now to consider...
> 
> I just brought her home. She was quiet on the car ride home and right now is sniffing around the place. I brought all her toys and blankets. She is really big, I suspect she might grow some more definitely in weight.
> 
> Her Ears: Interestingly she started investigating my yard with her right ear straight up and her left ear half up. For the most part when she is alert her ears go up at the base and then go flat at the tips because her ears are kinda big.



Enjoy her!


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

crittersitter said:


> Enjoy her!




Thank you. For right now I just want to keep everything super low-key and quiet. I don't plan on taking her to dog parks or anything like that ever, just daily long walks in quiet spot. :smile2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Thank you. For right now I just want to keep everything super low-key and quiet. I don't plan on taking her to dog parks or anything like that ever, just daily long walks in quiet spot. :smile2:


Perfect. Think about a little ob after she's settled in. Whats her name?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Perfect. Think about a little ob after she's settled in. Whats her name?


Her name is Lilly. I'll post some pics maybe tomorrow. I am going to give her a nice bath and take her for a walk in a secluded park mid-morning.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Well I guess its too late now to consider...
> 
> I just brought her home. She was quiet on the car ride home and right now is sniffing around the place. I brought all her toys and blankets. She is really big, I suspect she might grow some more definitely in weight.
> 
> Her Ears: Interestingly she started investigating my yard with her right ear straight up and her left ear half up. For the most part when she is alert her ears go up at the base and then go flat at the tips because her ears are kinda big.


Congratulations! Not all gsds are demanding of exercise and all should be ok with some down time. Today mine got a little play and a trip to Dairy Queen, they're all good with it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Her name is Lilly. I'll post some pics maybe tomorrow. I am going to give her a nice bath and take her for a walk in a secluded park mid-morning.


I'm not sure what exactly is in the 2 week shutdown that gets posted, but I'd just think in simple terms of not too much, too soon with her. It usually takes a little while for most dogs to really open up and for you to see exactly what you have. Calm walks are something I'd definitely do. You said she's good with kids. The original owners? Or yours?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Congrats. I wish you a lifetime of happiness with her. Stay in touch here.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm not sure what exactly is in the 2 week shutdown that gets posted, but I'd just think in simple terms of not too much, too soon with her. It usually takes a little while for most dogs to really open up and for you to see exactly what you have. Calm walks are something I'd definitely do. You said she's good with kids. The original owners? Or yours?


The owners children. Today before bringing her home we took her out on a walk around the neighborhood with lots of children playing and petting her. Also saw other dogs. no aggressiveness or weird behavior from her. I was wary of getting a skittish dog.

Also as mentioned earlier, she is a good TV companion. I have been sitting around for a few hours, she has been laying on my sofa while I watch TV. Maybe its because she wasn't allowed on the furniture at her original house. She ate all her food as well so maybe she'll sleep soon.



tc68 said:


> Congrats. I wish you a lifetime of happiness with her. Stay in touch here.


Thanks. I'll post some pics tomorrow after I give her a bath and take her for a walk.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

We brought home an English Setter that fell in love with the couch too. Lol. Have fun with her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a year old, which means still a puppy, and yet also not a puppy. So, what they are saying about a 2-week shut down, is not to be too affectionate, too smothering, too much training, too much socialization, just let her settle. 

I don't know if I agree totally with this. But for the next couple of days, and possibly weeks, she may not exhibit her natural/normal behavior because she is shocked right now. Dogs don't always react the same to this shock. Puppies, at maybe 6 months and younger take these changes a lot easier. A 1-year-old is not going to take as long to adjust as a four year old dog might, but a 1-year-old is still a puppy/teenager. And, sometimes dogs are given up for more reasons than what is disclosed. 

So you may have a very active dog, that is giving you a couch-potato reaction that isn't what you should hope will continue. 

"You don't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, you get what you need." Maybe, this dog will get YOU off the couch in the evenings and give You an outlet that you didn't even know you needed. I suggest you sign her up for classes. Start it two weeks to a month, and go religiously for 12-18 weeks at least. Most classes are 6-8 week classes, and re-doing basic obedience is no shame. It gets those basics down. Going to advanced obedience, agility, rally, whatever -- it isn't about titles and ribbons, it is about getting a working bond with your dog.

Training is learning to communicate with your dog. The more you do with her, the stronger that bond becomes. If you find that she is the crazy husky on the treadmill, and you are the beagle pushing it with a paw at the bottom, there are ways to exercise her mind and body while you conserve your own energy. I used to take Jenna on walks, uptown, and I would walk along the businesses and send her up each set of steps to check the doors. I would walk along a two foot wall and have her jump up and walk on top of the wall. Also, I would practice various turns and moves with her, 270 to the right, 180 to the left, sit, down, stay walk around. sit, walk around me, and sit again. And make a simple walk into an more interesting, fun walk, that used more energy on her part. 

Her first trainer kind of sucked too. So I had to make those classes interesting without detracting from the class. 

Sometimes we have to outwit our dogs -- there's a book, [/U]Outwitting your dog[/U] that is actually pretty good. The title might not be exact. Your bitch looks intelligent, and just waiting for you to tell her what to do. Use a lot of treats and praise and just have a ton of fun with her. She can open doors for you also. Good luck.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Took some pics. I think her ears are just really big and they flare on the outside so it isn't comfortable for her ears to go fully up, they just fold over like wings. I've seen both go up individually though. Maybe they will go up if she puts a little meat on her, I don't think they would look good up because they are so big though. 





















Also she is really big so I put this gallon container to show her size relative to it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> What are you feeding her?



Chicken and rice formula. They gave me about 15lbs of it in a container, its not cheap food. I have at least $100 of treats they gave me as well all kinds of stuff. I am going to get her something with a little higher calories tomorrow. Maybe something else like Lamb too.

What do you think I should feed her to develop well?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So, looking at that very pretty girl I noted a few things that really stood out for me.

She is thin, be mindful not to try and make her gain weight quickly. 
Her coat looks dull, a deworming may be needed. Hopefully you have had a full vet check done. 
She seems to have a rather sad expression, hopefully with some care and love you can but some sparkle back in those eyes.
Looking at her overall condition I have to wonder if the floppy ears aren't a result of poor nutrition.

I feed First Mate kibble and my little problem child has done great on it. It's a really high calorie, nutrient dense food so you don't need to feed a ton of food.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> So, looking at that very pretty girl I noted a few things that really stood out for me.
> 
> She is thin, be mindful not to try and make her gain weight quickly.
> Her coat looks dull, a deworming may be needed. Hopefully you have had a full vet check done.
> ...


Thanks I thought the same. Thats why I was thinking weight gain might precede her ears going up (or not). More than anything she seems confused. She slept the night in my bed last night which I don't think she was used to. She likes being on sofas and beds though. 


How much weight do you think she could safely put on? She was definitely spoiled though. As I mentioned I probably was given $100 worth of premium treats and toys.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She's lovely! Thanks for the updates. Let us know how she does!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Thanks I thought the same. Thats why I was thinking weight gain might precede her ears going up (or not). More than anything she seems confused. She slept the night in my bed last night which I don't think she was used to. She likes being on sofas and beds though.
> 
> 
> How much weight do you think she could safely put on? She was definitely spoiled though. As I mentioned I probably was given $100 worth of premium treats and toys.


Remember that treats and toys are often given as promos or when a dog is first received. I'm unclear as to why they would have a dog in that condition if she was spoiled. And I guess I meant that she looks wary, tired and uneasy in the photos. 
How much weight she needs will depend on her and she should still be growing so may just be lanky, but even to me she looks thin and I like lean dogs. I would discuss it with a vet who can put hands on her.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Remember that treats and toys are often given as promos or when a dog is first received. I'm unclear as to why they would have a dog in that condition if she was spoiled. And I guess I meant that she looks wary, tired and uneasy in the photos.
> How much weight she needs will depend on her and she should still be growing so may just be lanky, but even to me she looks thin and I like lean dogs. I would discuss it with a vet who can put hands on her.


I went through her paperwork and she was dewormed 1 year ago as a small pup and her last appointment was 4mos ago. Of course a lot can happen between 8mos and 1yr so maybe she has had a recent growth spurt. 

I'm going to give her a week to just become acclimated before I take her to the vet or anything.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Is this dog spayed? If so, at what age? 

She is built very much like a young male I have here now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are concerned about her ears going up then you should try taping them. They should have been taped months ago to help them stand. She's a big dog with big ears.
But at 1yr? Highly doubtful they will go up regardless of the food you feed her. It is what it is.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I appreciate that you're going for a "shut down" however, initial vet visit can be done in this period. But it doesn't seem so critical with a dog from a home environment @ 1 yo so a couple of weeks wait I'd guess would be just fine.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> ... But it doesn't seem so critical with a dog from a home environment @ 1 yo so a couple of weeks wait I'd guess would be just fine.


Were she mine, I'd take her to the vet for a "well puppy" visit_ this week_. You don't really know what people did/didn't do for the animals putatively in their care --- no matter what representations they make. (I clean house when I know folks are coming over, for example  ). Best to know _now _if there's something brewing or there have been missed vaccinations, etc.

*ETA*. Take a stool sample with you when you go...

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congtats!. A pretty girls and she has some long legs. Michelle mentioned taping ears. I would try it. It would not hurt if done right and sure is worth the try it. Erect ears is a physical aspect but also easier to check the ears and keep clean. My chihuahua’s never stood and he is adorable regardless. Keeping these guys active mentally and physically are important. 

I have to say this can be her adjustment period it’s very common to see reservness during adjusting. When I brought home Karat at two years of age he took a few weeks to adjust he missed his prior family the most at night during down time he was an adult and took longer. Pups do adjust quicker. I have a video of max as a pup - his second day home just turned 8 weeks. We slept with him in the floor the night prior it was a big adjustment away from his litter mates and mom the first night. We were watching this video the other day and were laughing as he seemed like a perfect sweet little pup who loved balls , toys and sticks. It took him a few days until he turned into a loving little wild man and was jumping and crashing on the agility tunnel, trying to jump into the Christmas tree instead of sleeping under it etc. Luna was 12 weeks and acted like she was born here the minute she stepped in the house. They both enjoy the couch though but that is how they settle and adjust as they wait for the moment the leash , tug or ball comes out. 
https://youtu.be/LbIuLYS9sqs


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Our one-yr-old GSD is also a bit thin, though he gets plenty of high-quality food. He just isn’t a big eater, and is very active. When I took him to his last vet appt. a couple of months ago, I asked about his weight, and the vet said he is on the thin side, but not enough that he would consider it a health issue, and he would much rather see a large breed dog on the thin side than overweight, because of joint issues that can be exacerbated by extra weight. Just something to think about if you are trying to put weight on him. (Mine is sitting next to me, and just burped. LOL, speaking of food.)

My other comment is that many years ago, I adopted a dog that was listed as a “terrier mix” in the shelter. She was a sad looking thing with short, scraggly hair, thin, older, and very quiet. She was in a kennel with an adorable lab puppy, which was who I was really interested in, but they were very bonded to each other, and the shelter officer said the terrier x had come in as a stray with a litter of puppies which were all adopted, and she missed them, so when the stray lab pup came in and they were out of room, they decided to put them together. I assume the other option would have been to euthanize someone, probably the terrier x. Anyway, she had floppy ears and a long tail, about the size of a GSD, looked like maybe a small Irish wolfhound, but seemed very sweet, so I adopted both. Then, her fur grew out (turned out she was shaved), and she was a Bouvier des Flandres! Likely full-blood, but had never had her tail or ears fixed. I loved the floppy ears and long, fringed tail. She was beautiful, and super sweet and already well-trained, and she house trained the lab for us, as well as teaching him manners. I so wish they would change the breed standard for Bouviers to allow long tails and floppy ears. They are so much cuter. Maybe your floppy eared GSD will inspire people to embrace their floppy eared dogs!


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> If you are concerned about her ears going up then you should try taping them. They should have been taped months ago to help them stand. She's a big dog with big ears.
> But at 1yr? Highly doubtful they will go up regardless of the food you feed her. It is what it is.



I'd tape them, nothing ventured, nothing gained. While I only have a puppy, her left ear has been up and down and up and down, I used a single Breathe Right strip (for people) inside of ear, with some surgical tape to hold it and in a day and a half, voila! Ears both up. And her Mom has big, satellite ears. I know it won't hurt to have them down, but if I have a German Shepherd, I want it to look like a German Shepherd.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> If you are concerned about her ears going up then you should try taping them. They should have been taped months ago to help them stand. She's a big dog with big ears.
> But at 1yr? Highly doubtful they will go up regardless of the food you feed her. It is what it is.



Could you elaborate on how exactly to do the taping? Did you notice how her ears flare out on the outside of the ear triangle? I think thats why they fold over. If I pull both her ears up they look abnormally large compared to her head size. 

I really don't mind the ears now that I know it isn't harmful, but if you think it might be worthwhile to tape please give me some direction. Thanks.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Lauren Kelly said:


> I really don't mind the ears now that I know it isn't harmful, but if you think it might be worthwhile to tape please give me some direction.


You started out with a lot of good sense and respect for Lilly, and now some folks here are convincing you to do something rotten to her.

Ear taping is unpleasant for the dog, especially a sweet submissive dog with big heavy ears like Lilly. (Wonderful name BTW.) You just got her, and now the relationship should start with your doing something nasty to her? For no good reason whatsoever.

So what if someone else prefers prick ears on a GSD? Why should you care? Lilly doesn't care. What matters is Lilly's lovely temperament, not whether she has prick ears. Breeders freak out if a GSD doesn't have prick ears, but that doesn't make it your problem. And there's no reason whatsoever to make it Lilly's problem.

This whole ear thing is totally arbitrary and mindless. The prick ears that GSD breeders slaver over are viewed with horror by Collie breeders. They tape their dogs' ears to make the cartilage crump so the dog does not have prick ears.

I know you want to do right by Lilly, but you and Lilly will do a lot better if you trust your own judgment and listen to the only opinion that really matters--Lilly's.

Do you really think Lilly doesn't notice when you look doubtfully at her ears and wonder if you should subject her to ear taping? Of course she does, and wonders what she did to make you dislike her. And all to keep a bunch of total strangers on the internet happy.

As for the 2-week shutdown endlessly parroted on the internet without ever considering what a particular dog needs or wants--this is fine for some dogs and a nightmare for others. Most of the dogs I've worked with prefer happy distractions. What makes Lilly happy? Did she have other dogs to play with at her former home? If so, she may miss them and enjoy some play dates with happy friendly dogs. As a GSD, she is likely loyal, so the change of home is baffling to her. But that doesn't mean you should act like you're both at a funeral. Please stop worrying and enjoy her! A pleased "welcome home, I'm so glad you're here" attitude will do wonders for both of you. Instead of watching ear taping videos, you and she will be a lot happier if you get off the internet and do something you both enjoy.

If Lilly's ears bother you so much that you don't want her anymore, please send me a private message. I have a friend who was hoping you would not buy her so he could get her. He wants her because he cares about what's in a dog's heart and mind, not about her ears. He will pay you more than you paid for her and arrange any transport needed. And he won't be taping her ears. He'll be telling her how pretty she is.

She is a very attractive dog, including her floppy ears, so more pics are always welcome.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Could you elaborate on how exactly to do the taping? Did you notice how her ears flare out on the outside of the ear triangle? I think thats why they fold over. If I pull both her ears up they look abnormally large compared to her head size.
> 
> I really don't mind the ears now that I know it isn't harmful, but if you think it might be worthwhile to tape please give me some direction. Thanks.


I know part of what attracts us to any breed is the appearance, and the up right ears are a part of a Shepherds look. But I think Jax is right, that ship sailed 3-4mos ago. If you want to see how others do it though, there's Youtube videos and a lot of articles online if you just search taping gsd ears.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Could you elaborate on how exactly to do the taping? Did you notice how her ears flare out on the outside of the ear triangle? I think thats why they fold over. If I pull both her ears up they look abnormally large compared to her head size.
> 
> I really don't mind the ears now that I know it isn't harmful, but if you think it might be worthwhile to tape please give me some direction. Thanks.


No. I don't think it will work because it should have been done months ago but it's harmless to try. A friend had partial results in a dog about this age but not perfect. I've seen some people glue moleskin in for a "form" and others use breath right strips. I used breathe right strips for years and they are totally comfortable.

Personally, I would just love her like she is. Give her some good chew bones to strengthen the muscles in her jaws and around the ears. That might help lift them a little.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't tape. GSDs have enough trouble with ear infections and such, and some folks spend so much time taping and retaping and gluing and such, that the sensitive dog can become irritable whenever someone tries to mess with the ears. Like, when the vet has to put the apparatus in the ear to see if it is infected, or to put a swab down there to pull out some waxy substance to look for yeast and micro-organisms. 

If she doesn't get infections down the line, then that will be a non-issue. On the other hand, part of the CGC test is having someone pick up each front paw and touch each ear. 

You knew you had a dog with down-ears when you got her. If it will be disappointing to have down-ears, then you shouldn't have taken her. If she has had some mal-nutrition when she is growing (bone growth takes calcium) and teething (teething takes the calcium) and better nutrition and eating raw meaty bones causes the ears to stand (not impossible), then that's a bonus. 

Trying to force those ears to stand, I think, can hurt. 

German Shepherds ARE expressive and especially with their ears. Putting their ears down when they look at you is often a sign of respect. Ears up -- alert, excitement. But the beauty of a GSD is that they can communicate with you, with our without their ears. They will make it happen. All you have to do is do your part and listen to them properly.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

selzer said:


> I wouldn't tape. GSDs have enough trouble with ear infections and such, and some folks spend so much time taping and retaping and gluing and such, that the sensitive dog can become irritable whenever someone tries to mess with the ears. Like, when the vet has to put the apparatus in the ear to see if it is infected, or to put a swab down there to pull out some waxy substance to look for yeast and micro-organisms.
> 
> If she doesn't get infections down the line, then that will be a non-issue. On the other hand, part of the CGC test is having someone pick up each front paw and touch each ear.
> 
> ...


What a fine and decent post. You have very good sense and a kind heart.

I cannot understand why some other posters have tried so hard to make Lilly's owner dissatisfied with such a wonderful GSD, over something as stupid as non-prick ears. And they have apparently succeeded. That is a terribly unkind thing to do, to both Lilly and her owner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Trying to force those ears to stand, I think, can hurt.


I've seen a few done and they've never shown any discomfort. Have you experienced that?

In this case, I just think it's to late to really make a difference. The forms or strips should just be helping to give support while the cartilage and muscles strengthen as they grow. I think 5-8 months is the optimal time but I'm sure someone with experience can chime in on that. I just think the OP should be aware of her options if she feels this is important to her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JonRob said:


> What a fine and decent post. You have very good sense and a kind heart.
> 
> I cannot understand why some other posters have tried so hard to make Lilly's owner dissatisfied with such a wonderful GSD, over something as stupid as non-prick ears. And they have apparently succeeded. That is a terribly unkind thing to do, to both Lilly and her owner.


I think that when one tapes/glues the ears, if it doesn't work, disappointment sets in. They try again, are disappointed again. And again. Who wants to be disappointed many times with their dogs looks?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> I've seen a few done and they've never shown any discomfort. Have you experienced that?
> 
> In this case, I just think it's to late to really make a difference. The forms or strips should just be helping to give support while the cartilage and muscles strengthen as they grow. I think 5-8 months is the optimal time but I'm sure someone with experience can chime in on that. I just think the OP should be aware of her options if she feels this is important to her.


No, but I heard of folks that have taped and wore the hair off the back of the ears, and did cause the dog a sensitivity/reaction whenever folks tried to go near the ears. 

I wish I had taped Frodo's ears. I waited 16 years to get him and, being a bi-color with his ears down, I was always asked if he was a lab mix. 

I did have Rush's ears taped/glued. That worked, and his sister never had them taped, and they never went up. But that was at 3 months. He was also mostly black, so I did not want another "lab mix."


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

selzer said:


> I think that when one tapes/glues the ears, if it doesn't work, disappointment sets in. They try again, are disappointed again. And again. Who wants to be disappointed many times with their dogs looks?


I did a couple things with my dog who is a mutt. Didn't tape and while I'm not disappointed with how she looks, I do regret not at least trying taping. I think I might have been able to get one of them up if I had taped which would've been super funny and cute looking. As is it just stands every now and then for a few seconds. 

I don't think it would hurt to try because at least then there isn't that what if. Just as long as OP doesn't go overboard. They've already said they don't mind the floppy ears so I don't see why they couldn't at least try once to see if it has any sort of effect. If not then they know and either way they like the dog. OP didn't get the pup expecting the ears to stand so shouldn't harm anything giving it a shot.

As far as proper nutrition and such it seems like just the natural earset, size of the ear, and strength of the cartilage has a huge role to play. We got a GSD from a person and she had terrible worms and was extremely skinny. Had likely been malnourished from a young age, but her ears still stood and so have many others from similar situations because they have strong well shaped ears. Same with wild canines. They naturally have strong cartilage and erect ears and so even pups raised in awful conditions have erect ears if they make it. Not saying diet doesn't have a role to play but not sure on what all does the most. Weak and floppy ears seem to be cropping up quite a bit in GSDs. Seen several females that went on to become or were already byb breeding dogs. And if somebody has to tape a dogs ears to get them to stand and doesn't make sure to breed to a dog with good ears or heck even just the breeding them is going to probably keep weaker ears in the lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kazel said:


> I did a couple things with my dog who is a mutt. Didn't tape and while I'm not disappointed with how she looks, I do regret not at least trying taping. I think I might have been able to get one of them up if I had taped which would've been super funny and cute looking. As is it just stands every now and then for a few seconds.
> 
> I don't think it would hurt to try because at least then there isn't that what if. Just as long as OP doesn't go overboard. They've already said they don't mind the floppy ears so I don't see why they couldn't at least try once to see if it has any sort of effect. If not then they know and either way they like the dog. OP didn't get the pup expecting the ears to stand so shouldn't harm anything giving it a shot.
> 
> As far as proper nutrition and such it seems like just the natural earset, size of the ear, and strength of the cartilage has a huge role to play. We got a GSD from a person and she had terrible worms and was extremely skinny. Had likely been malnourished from a young age, but her ears still stood and so have many others from similar situations because they have strong well shaped ears. Same with wild canines. They naturally have strong cartilage and erect ears and so even pups raised in awful conditions have erect ears if they make it. Not saying diet doesn't have a role to play but not sure on what all does the most. Weak and floppy ears seem to be cropping up quite a bit in GSDs. Seen several females that went on to become or were already byb breeding dogs. And if somebody has to tape a dogs ears to get them to stand and doesn't make sure to breed to a dog with good ears or heck even just the breeding them is going to probably keep weaker ears in the lines.


Lots of show dog owners put those ears up. They do not take the chance. I think they figure that the ears MIGHT have gone up on their own, so they do not KNOW that the dog had a fault. If they do stand, helping them stand is not necessarily a fault. It is the same as dropping pans around the puppies, and opening umbrellas, and having them walk over a bunch of surfaces prior to having them temperament tested. With breeding decisions, if your ducks are in a row, but you helped the dog's ears up at an early age, and then they stood and were good, I don't think too many breeders worry too much about it. 

The facebook group with a lot of conformation people on it, are always asking about taping and ear forms. In a perfect world, we would let the dog's ears go up on their own, and if they don't, we would not breed them, end of story. In an imperfect world, there are bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> No, but I heard of folks that have taped and wore the hair off the back of the ears, and did cause the dog a sensitivity/reaction whenever folks tried to go near the ears.
> 
> I wish I had taped Frodo's ears. I waited 16 years to get him and, being a bi-color with his ears down, I was always asked if he was a lab mix.
> 
> I did have Rush's ears taped/glued. That worked, and his sister never had them taped, and they never went up. But that was at 3 months. He was also mostly black, so I did not want another "lab mix."



Ugh to the pulling the hair off.  

Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kazel said:


> I did a couple things with my dog who is a mutt. Didn't tape and while I'm not disappointed with how she looks, I do regret not at least trying taping. I think I might have been able to get one of them up if I had taped which would've been super funny and cute looking. As is it just stands every now and then for a few seconds.
> 
> I don't think it would hurt to try because at least then there isn't that what if. Just as long as OP doesn't go overboard. They've already said they don't mind the floppy ears so I don't see why they couldn't at least try once to see if it has any sort of effect. If not then they know and either way they like the dog. OP didn't get the pup expecting the ears to stand so shouldn't harm anything giving it a shot.
> 
> As far as proper nutrition and such it seems like just the natural earset, size of the ear, and strength of the cartilage has a huge role to play. We got a GSD from a person and she had terrible worms and was extremely skinny. Had likely been malnourished from a young age, but her ears still stood and so have many others from similar situations because they have strong well shaped ears. Same with wild canines. They naturally have strong cartilage and erect ears and so even pups raised in awful conditions have erect ears if they make it. Not saying diet doesn't have a role to play but not sure on what all does the most. Weak and floppy ears seem to be cropping up quite a bit in GSDs. Seen several females that went on to become or were already byb breeding dogs. And if somebody has to tape a dogs ears to get them to stand and doesn't make sure to breed to a dog with good ears or heck even just the breeding them is going to probably keep weaker ears in the lines.


I agree. Shadows ears stand and she was in awful shape. But she was extremely young when the situation got corrected. And her one ear was very late coming up. Still tips if she is tired or sick, in fact I use it as a meter of sorts to keep from overworking her heart. When it tips we head in.
I think the OPs dog is adorable, I wouldn't worry about ears. But that's me and a good dog would never disappoint based solely on ears.
Breeders have and should have different criteria.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Seiran’s ears didn’t prick until after she broke her jaw and was in the cone of shame. She also got terribly skinny with the tube feeding, and they stayed pricked the entire time. Even with the muzzle not allowing her to open her mouth at all. Ears are a funny thing.

OP, if her ears are heavy and huge, it’s probably best not to tape, especially with her age and the new home situation she is having to readjust to. Can you get a pic with her ears held up? Honestly, if you don’t mind her ears, don’t mess with them. I used to have Rottweilers, and we never docked their tails. People would ask us all the time what mix they were. They were purebred rotts, we just preferred them in their natural state. You’ll get used to the questions. I started making up outrageous stories about how a tail regrew, or make up a breed name (with them always having a cousin or friends friend who owned the same breed ?) just to amuse myself with the nosey questions. But I’m kind of an a hole in that regard. 

I’d ask the vet when you take her, if you really want to try. Have the vet do it instead of trying it yourself for the first time.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

*ears schmears*

I agree with getting an xray. If it comes back clean, go ahead and get her. There is no harm in having floppy ears. We had a very bad experience with a shelter floppy eared "GS" puppy. He apparently was a breeding experiment. Sweetest dog ever but he grew to 140 lbs and when he reached full size he tore the ligaments off the rear legs. The Vet had to cut both legs and re-align them while reattaching the ligaments. He did recover and got around. I was thrilled when he went barreling over a 4' high log. Whatever he was mixed with was the wrong dog, because his little heart gave out when he was 7. 

I do wonder how he could be AKC registered though.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, I would be disappointed if my 14-week old ears didn't go up. GSD and ears up go to together, if they are down or one is down, it changes the look of the dog completely. Ears up give it the confident or intimidating look (for lack of better words). When I see an adult GSD with ear/ears down I immediately think its not 100% GSD.

It doesn't mean I wouldn't love him, but paying $3600 for a pup with first generation West German champion lines and having his ears not be up and strong would bum me out.

To the OP, I read a lot of this thread but not every post as its pretty long and repetitive. I hope you aren't paying too much for that dog. A year old GSD with ears down should be close to free. If so, if it's a nice dog with good temperament, go for it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frisco19 said:


> To the OP, I read a lot of this thread but not every post as its pretty long and repetitive. I hope you aren't paying too much for that dog. * A year old GSD with ears down should be close to free.* If so, if it's a nice dog with good temperament, go for it.


I very much disagree with this as a general statement.

Yes, the standard says the ears have to be up. However, if that 1 yr old had training on him that's more valuable than the ears. If the drives and temperament are good, the foundation training in there then the dog is worth at least $2500 regardless of the ears. If the drives, temp, training AND ears are there then you could be looking at $3000-$5000. 

This is a working line dog. WL puppies do NOT sell for $3600 so that's not really a fair comparison on price. Sometimes, weak ears happen in the best of lines. It is what it is. It doesn't mean the dog should be free or has little worth.

IMO, the reason this dog's monetary value is lower is because there doesn't seem to be any training and I'm not sure there are papers. I would not have paid more than $500 for those reasons alone.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I very much disagree with this as a general statement.
> 
> Yes, the standard says the ears have to be up. However, if that 1 yr old had training on him that's more valuable than the ears. If the drives and temperament are good, the foundation training in there then the dog is worth at least $2500 regardless of the ears. If the drives, temp, training AND ears are there then you could be looking at $3000-$5000.
> 
> ...


You are kind of making my point. Of course a 1-year old shepherd that comes trained in whatever specialty you choose has a value. This dog isn't it. It's a family dog I believe that someone doesn't want or can't have with limited records. Here in my parts, that dog is worth the cost of some vet bills reimbursed. If it were me, I would be giving it away for free to the right home. 
Again, in the North East, you are doing the current owners a favor by providing it with a good home.

My $3,600 GSD is Working Line. Prices range from $2,000 to $3,600 for WL here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not really making your point. Your post was strictly addressing the ears and you stated the dog should be close to free because of the ears.

I said I didn't agree as a general principle because a dog with training (I did not say anything about specialized training) with good drives and temperment is still worth something. So I'm not sure where the point you were making in your original post crosses into mine.

Your dog appears to be a showline from your picture. Sorry for the mistake. But you still paid to much for a WL. My male is the son of the 2015 WUSV champion. My girl is the daughter of the 2018 FCI Bundessieger and he just won his regionals to qualify for the Bundesieger this year. She goes back to both Kinski and Lennox. Both dogs from top producing lines. And you still paid well over a $1000 more than I paid. I'm from the northeast  All the breeders I know, up and down the east coast and in the interior do not charge $3600 for a WL puppy. (**** Sorry for the off topic OP!!!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Frisco19 - still off topic.  What I see in the pictures are some really gorgeous, long coated, show lines. Most black/tan working lines have blanket back patterns or reverse masks. Do you have a pedigree? I would love to see what working lines produced those dogs.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> @Frisco19 - still off topic.  What I see in the pictures are some really gorgeous, long coated, show lines. Most black/tan working lines have blanket back patterns or reverse masks. Do you have a pedigree? I would love to see what working lines produced those dogs.


Ok fair enough, all good.

I definitely paid a premium for my pup because I really liked the breeder and all the value he added. I'll definitely seek your expertise on show-line vs working-line as I too am not convinced he is WL. I've been digging around at working dog trying to figure out the codes and such. I'll PM you a PDF of his Pedigree if they allow that here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

I stand corrected. My pup is Show Line. Thanks @Jax08!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Frisco19 said:


> Ok fair enough, all good.
> 
> I definitely paid a premium for my pup because I really liked the breeder and all the value he added. I'll definitely seek your expertise on show-line vs working-line as I too am not convinced he is WL. I've been digging around at working dog trying to figure out the codes and such. I'll PM you a PDF of his Pedigree if they allow that here. Thanks in advance.


You're going to see the same titles, abbreviations, etc for either. But, it looks like you already found your answer.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Frisco19 said:


> You are kind of making my point. Of course a 1-year old shepherd that comes trained in whatever specialty you choose has a value. This dog isn't it. It's a family dog I believe that someone doesn't want or can't have with limited records. Here in my parts, that dog is worth the cost of some vet bills reimbursed. If it were me, I would be giving it away for free to the right home.
> Again, in the North East, you are doing the current owners a favor by providing it with a good home.
> 
> My $3,600 GSD is Working Line. Prices range from $2,000 to $3,600 for WL here.


Wow! 

At one year old a pup would really barely be starting. A foundation for sure but not much more. The OP got a lovely dog who hopefully will be a great companion for years to come. That is priceless. 
I well understand getting what you pay for, and I agree that weak ears should not be bred for, but to imply that weak ears make a dog worthless is a stretch. I can think of several dogs with one or both ears tipped or down that have been or are employed at police departments in various areas. I am certain that they were not considered worthless by their handlers.
Not to mention that when dogs are given away for free it makes them valueless in the eyes of their new owners. We are always more careful with things we have to earn. Free dogs end up in horrid places a lot of the time.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I think I am going to attempt to get her ears to stand. From what I can tell if you look at the crease within her ears there is a vein that gets folded over. Propping up her ears should allow that vein to become stronger. Also I have seen both of her parents that are AKC registered (via google) and they both have ears standing up. 

My feeling is that I am good with either however if her ears seem to want to stand I feel like I should try to help. I am just going to do it myself with foam inserts and double sided tape and see how it goes.

Other than that, she is doing pretty well. She only had one potty incident the first day because she didn't know which door to go to. Now, she either walks to the door or whines and lets me know. She is pretty peaceful and doesn't bark and really so far has fit in very well no problems with the bonus of being a couch potato (like me!). 

A year ago she and all her siblings were sold for $1200+ as pups, to me she is still a pup and is exploring and chewing small items around the house, so I think I got a pretty good deal. I also was given all the vet records and AKC breeder papers. The breeder is reputable and says that all pups must be returned to the breeding facility rather than given to shelters so that is pretty good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If the breeder is close, why don't you touch base and ask for support on her ears. She might offer suggestions or help you so the inserts are put in correctly.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> If the breeder is close, why don't you touch base and ask for support on her ears. She might offer suggestions or help you so the inserts are put in correctly.



On it. I already made a call and I can bring her down if I'd like. She said there are all kinds of reasons for her ears being down and it would be best if they could look at her. Based on how much my dog likes laying on the sofa, I'm guessing she is just too lazy to keep her ears up! :wink2:


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> You're going to see the same titles, abbreviations, etc for either. But, it looks like you already found your answer.


I did Steve, Jax was awesome.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Wow!
> 
> At one year old a pup would really barely be starting. A foundation for sure but not much more. The OP got a lovely dog who hopefully will be a great companion for years to come. That is priceless.
> I well understand getting what you pay for, and I agree that weak ears should not be bred for, but to imply that weak ears make a dog worthless is a stretch. I can think of several dogs with one or both ears tipped or down that have been or are employed at police departments in various areas. I am certain that they were not considered worthless by their handlers.
> Not to mention that when dogs are given away for free it makes them valueless in the eyes of their new owners. We are always more careful with things we have to earn. Free dogs end up in horrid places a lot of the time.


OK, OK! Not to resurrect this, but I definitely did not mean a floppy eared GSD was worthless! It appeared the OP was taking the dog off someone's hands that could not keep it anymore. The dog also had limited background I believe?

This is just my opinion, if I had to move and had to get rid of Frisco after a year, I certainly would not be making money. My priority would be to find him a great home. If I asked for any money it would be minimal for vets and my pup is fairly valuable and documented. 

I definitely shot my mouth off probably too quickly and harshly, but on the surface, the dog posted by the OP should not break the bank.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I want my German Shepherds ears upright. If they won't, they won't. I'd get over it, but it would still be something I'd wish would happen. I'm sure I'd bump into someone charging rubber chaffed out of the basement to scold me over it, but you can hear that kinda thing out of some people over even wanting and owning a pure bred dog.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

OK. The breeder told me it is a bit late to try to tape but not too too late. Still within a 18mos but low probability but doesn't hurt at this point either.

I am going to use this method, unless someone can recommend a better one. Also how long should I leave them on in terms of days or weeks?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I’ve never done an ear taping, glueing, etc. How safe is it to use that glue? Looks like a lot of inner ear fur will be ripped away with the glue. Is there a less evasive option?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Jchrest said:


> I’ve never done an ear taping, glueing, etc. How safe is it to use that glue? Looks like a lot of inner ear fur will be ripped away with the glue. Is there a less evasive option?


I'm going to use double sided tape. As long as it is wrapped it should be pretty secure.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would talk to the breeder. Take a trip out there and have her help you. 

btw...you don't just rip the form out regardless of tape or glue. You should put something like mineral oil on to dissolve the glue before removal. You can google that too.


----------



## Derivs (Sep 10, 2017)

I'd give her a million kisses. Looks like a sweet dog. Mine puts her ears down all the time for me anyway. 

It's a dog, it's about love, not ears.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

I took a few pictures today. She has had her ear-inserts in for about a week. Her ears naturally point upwards and back. I think she likes having them in because she rushes over to have them put back in after I've checked them to see how they fit. Its seems very comfortable as the inserts are light foam with some tape.

I'm skeptical that it will work but I guess we'll see...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Such a pretty girlGood luck with the ears.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She's beautiful either way. Love her coloring! How is she doing?


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

sebrench said:


> She's beautiful either way. Love her coloring! How is she doing?



Pretty well. She is pretty quiet overall and is happy just laying around. I take her for a one-mile walk daily but I don't want to stress her too much. Super-friendly to everyone and doesn't run away if she is left off leash so that is a relief. 

She has gained some weight but I'm not sure how much, She must weigh around 70-75lbs though.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

It's usually good to take things slow at first. She sounds like a gem. Keep us updated.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds perfect.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sebrench said:


> It's usually good to take things slow at first. She sounds like a gem. Keep us updated.


Agreed. Watch her weight so she will live a long life.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

made an update thread here:









Thanks forum for the advice: just an update on my dog...


Just an update, since the forum helped me get her one year ago this weekend I thought I would give y'all an update. She is doing well and really haven't had too many problems with her over the past year. She will be 2 years old on September 1st, 2020, which was coincidentally the first full...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She looks great!Try having her sit when you know she's about to jump,then wait a few moments until she calms herself before praise or pets.It can become a new habit.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm super glad to here you are both doing well. My floppy eared fellow meant the world to me. I miss Jake a whole lot and would have told
 






you a year ago to snap that girl up! Yes, that is a cast on his leg.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

made an update thread:


Buckelke said:


> I'm super glad to here you are both doing well. My floppy eared fellow meant the world to me. I miss Jake a whole lot and would have told
> View attachment 562704
> you a year ago to snap that girl up! Yes, that is a cast on his leg.


Nice to see another floppyhead. OK...so what happened with his leg? It is kinda cute picture though.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Jake had genetically deformed rear legs. When he reached full size the ligaments tore off the rear legs. He could not walk and was in a world of pain. We chose to go for the surgery because we were very attached to him (the only other option was to put him down). The vet cut the bones in his rear legs, re-aligned them with brackets and screws and he healed up well. (Can't thank you enough Dr. L) He was able to walk and run again. The 'dog leg' bend in his rear legs was taken from something like 28 degrees to 5 degrees. He was very good natured about his 'boo boo'.


----------

